# Goniodysgenesis: Ricky's visit to the Canine Ophthalmologist



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

First some background: I have an Internet friend who is an M.D. in the San Francisco area. He and his wife have a Havanese for several years now. He says that Havanese breed are susceptible to Goniodysgenesis (congenital eye defect), which can lead to "acute closed angle glaucoma" (rare and critical eye emergency). I said that Ricky had a recent eye infection and his eyes are a bit weepy at times. He urged me to spend the money and take Ricky to a DVM certified Canine Ophthalmologist (something more than a regular Vet). I asked our regular Vet for a referral and we made an appointment. They are a busy office and it takes one to two months to get an appointment.

Today, we drove 1 1/2 hours to see the specialist for a routine eye exam. Ricky is very brave and very cooperative with the strangers who were examining him. He dutifully followed my commands to stand, sit, down and stay. He held very still while the doctor put drops in his eyes, fussed with his eyelids, and shined bright lights in his eyes. Then it came time for his "Goniostomy." This is the test where they look deep into his eyes with some high tech equipment and check the health of his tear ducts, glaucoma, and who knows what else. They picked him up to carry him into the procedure room and were told to wait in the exam room. As they walked out the door, Ricky looked back at me with this look of concern, "Popi, aren't you coming with me?" It darn near broke my heart!

Ten minutes later (and three figure dollars less) Ricky was back in my arms, safe and sound, and quite happy to be reunited with his Popi and Momi once again. The Doctor pronounced, "Ricky has the most perfectly beautiful and healthy eyes! No need for further follow ups." There were cookies waiting for Ricky on his way out of the office, which he devoured on the spot, and he was one happy Havadoggie.

Although the doctor was very busy, I managed to squeeze some quick questions:
- Dogs eyes will weep on occasion, some more than others. It is generally not a health concern and usually caused by seasonal allergies, minor foreign matter in the eye, hair poking in the eye, etc.
- some dogs tear stain more than others, it is a matter of their genetics.
- tear stains are caused by enzymes in the tears, somewhat like the tanins in red wine. It is not a health concern, more a cosmetic issue.
- She said there is no known cure for tear stains. She said the most effective prophylactic is frequent washing of the tear ducts at the corner of the eye, sometimes as many as three times a day in some of the worst cases.
- She does NOT recommend Angel Eyes for any purpose (I do not have time to ask her why).
- She said some of her patients claim to have success with various remedies for tear stains but it is all anecdotal. She said she doesn't know the efficacy of any of them, but that what works for one dog may not work for another.
- She said that the whites of a dog's eye (not the eyelids which are a healthy pink in a Havanese) may sometimes be a little red. This is generally not a health issue to cause concern unless it lasts for several days. She said that if the white is red directly ABOVE the cornea, that is a health concern and should be taken to the Vet for immediate analysis.

I am very proud of Ricky. He is the perfect dog for our lifestyle, never makes unreasonable demands, gets into just enough mischief to keep things interesting, and brings so much joy to our lives. He is a champion, a champion at being just an all around good guy and loving companion to us.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

It is funny how we humans are. Kosmo is such a beautiful little guy and gets lot of compliments. Those tear stains bug me. A breeder I talked to said that when he was neutered and unconscious, his tear ducts could be flushed out. I thought, I bet that would hurt. So, I asked my vet if his eyes looked healthy, and when she said yes but daily cleaning is a good idea, I started using the same occusoft eyelid cleaner my eye doctor had me clean my eyes with before I got contacts. Doggie seems to like getting his lids gently wiped. Ah, vanity, thy name is doggie parent.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am SO glad to hear Ricky is healthy! The beginning of your post had me worried!!! I have never heard of this closed glaucoma being a problem in the breed. Juvenile cateracts cna be, though good breeders have done an awesome job removing them from the breed.

Because, at one point, we considered keeping Panda intact for a while and possibly having a litter, we did have her CERF'd, and got to see MOST of the exam you saw, though they never had to take her away from us. Like Ricky, her eyes were perfectly healthy. The only thing that made me feel bad was how "squinty" she was leaving the opthamologist's office with her dilated eyes. I know how that feels!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Angels Eyes works but it has Tylosin which is an antibiotic and hence not recommended long term. Heres more on watery eyes http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...1/06/common-causes-of-runny-eyes-in-pets.aspx


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So glad Ricky is fine. I was like Karen when I started reading, I was worried Ricky had a problem.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Angels Eyes works but it has Tylosin which is an antibiotic and hence not recommended long term. Heres more on watery eyes Does Your Pet Have Runny Eyes?


OTOH, while Tylosyn (or any other antibiotic) would not be recommended for long-term management of a completely cosmetic issue, it IS used for other reasons.

Kodi takes it daily to prevent recurring bouts of clostridium overgrowth. (as prescribed by his vet) She has told me that continued low-dose Tylosin to prevent the problem is safer than frequent, repeated, treatment with Metronidazole to treat it.

But that is as prescribed by a vet, not buying something over the internet to solve tear staining.... His black face wouldn't show tear staining if he had it! :laugh:


----------

